# ? about buying new waders



## Hunter22 (Jan 18, 2011)

Im looking to buy the LACROSSE ADVANTAGE MAX BRUSH-TUFF EXTREME 1600G WADERS or the LACROSSE Super Tuff WP 1000G Insulated Chest Waders. Is it worth the extra $65 to go ahead and buy the 1600G waders versus the 1000G waders? The tempatures I hunt in vary each year but this year a some mornings got down to 13 degrees and I froze my butt off with my 600G waders now so im looking for something to stay warm in. Im leaning towards the 1600G waders, Whats yalls opinion?


----------



## Hunter22 (Jan 18, 2011)

I get cold really easily as well. Thats why I was thinking the 1600 or maybe even the 1200 but I didnt know if they were necessary or not.


----------



## gb1075 (Jan 18, 2011)

I totally agree with gatorb on this one.  I think 1600gm would be too hot.  I have the cabelas 1000gm 5mm neoprene waders and have hunted in freezing conditions (as cold as 9 degrees with a wind chill around 1 degree) and have never been cold in them.  I wouldn't spend the extra money.  Lacrosse waders are a good brand for sure.


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 18, 2011)

i got the 1000G waders and I do ok with them here. Most mornings its just a pair of heavy thermals and the waders and I am good. on other days when we are walking in to a hole I back pack my waders in wearing light thermals and fleece pants. i just cant do jeans under my waders then again i am a little stout fella too. i know i am considering a lighter pair for early season next year but on these colder days they are worth it for sure. my advice would be 1000G for sure but if the other pair you have are still in good shape then maybe the 1600's would be a good idea as well but dont plan on doing any traveling them. I know some walks we made this year wearing mine like to have killed me.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have the LaCrosse 1200g waders and my feet sweat just about the whole season with one pair of regular hanes socks.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jan 18, 2011)

rockwalker said:


> i got the 1000G waders and I do ok with them here. Most mornings its just a pair of heavy thermals and the waders and I am good. on other days when we are walking in to a hole I back pack my waders in wearing light thermals and fleece pants. i just cant do jeans under my waders then again i am a little stout fella too. i know i am considering a lighter pair for early season next year but on these colder days they are worth it for sure. my advice would be 1000G for sure but if the other pair you have are still in good shape then maybe the 1600's would be a good idea as well but dont plan on doing any traveling them. I know some walks we made this year wearing mine like to have killed me.



I always wear jeans under my waders and if its in the single digits I wear jeans with sweat pants over them and about 4 shirts and 8 hand warmers haha. I get cold easier than anyone that I know. I will probably go with the 1000G or 1200G waders now and not spend the extra money. My pair now are 600G and are mossy oak breakup which does not blend in with the environment im in (in the swamp) so I need new ones. I dont walk far to my blinds plus I would rather be sweatin then be shivering like no tomorrow. At least the ducks cant smell ya otherwise we would be in a world of crap haha


----------



## Hunter22 (Jan 19, 2011)

duckhunter2010 said:


> i have the LaCrosse 1200g waders and my feet sweat just about the whole season with one pair of regular hanes socks.



My feet are the first to get cold and then it works its way up but when I have about 8-10 hand warmers in each pocket and in the hand warmer pouch I stay warm except my feet even if I wear double socks as well.


----------



## browning84 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is what you will fight if you go that high in insulation around here, unless you are a extremely cold natured person you will freeze your butt off in these waders because by the time you get to where you’re going you will be sweating profusely and once you stop moving the sweat is going to want to start freezing.  I am a warm natured person and I rarely get cold with the exception of my feet I have yet to find the remedy to keeping my feet warm.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## fredw (Jan 19, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> if you dress right under em you definitely dont need the heavy weights here.
> 
> i fly fish a LOT in feb and early march. sometimes in snow and ice and i fish with non insulated breathable waders. Never get cold. but wear good thermals and my fleece pants. works out fine.


X2.  Thermals, fleece wader pants, and my breathable waders are just fine for winter time fly fishing.  I use the same combo in my duck hunting waders.


----------



## copeland7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Might look into the Frog Toggs new line of waders, my bro has the and they are super nice, lot nicer than my red heads


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 19, 2011)

Posted a pair of Lacrosse in swap n sell.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 19, 2011)

1600 is way to much Id say 1000 is plenty warm enough even on the coldest days for me with just a pair of cabelas fleece wader pants underneath...


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 19, 2011)

also every one I know that has the lacrosse waders is having problems with them leaking in less than 6 months in the crotch area mainly...may want to give cabelas a shot, I love my cabelas waders ...read reviews on both...all waderrs will leak eventually but seems like Lacrosse isnt sealing there seams very well at times???? and Im a lacrosse fan love their knee boots


----------



## bbducks (Jan 19, 2011)

copeland7 said:


> Might look into the Frog Toggs new line of waders, my bro has the and they are super nice, lot nicer than my red heads





X2 I love my new frog toggs. 600 gram is all I hunt with. Warm socks make all the difference


----------



## Dakota_G (Jan 19, 2011)

i would rather be to hot than to cold anyday


----------



## Hunter22 (Jan 19, 2011)

bbducks said:


> X2 I love my new frog toggs. 600 gram is all I hunt with. Warm socks make all the difference



Thats the thing. I have 600 gram waders right now and wear 2 pairs of thick wool socks and my feet still get cold. Thats why I want some heavy duty waders to withstand the cold better and when it gets really like like degrees like it did where I am and wish I had at least 1200 gram waders.

I would rather be hot anyday than cold as well.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 19, 2011)

got you covered bkl

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/list...y_oak_duck_blind_brush_tuff_waders_1200_grams


----------



## bbducks (Jan 19, 2011)

My boots are just rubber. Its not the boots that are 1200 grams just the wadders. Or do others have insolation.


----------



## meckardt (Jan 19, 2011)

Off topic but...

I bought a air of breathables from Macks this year and ended up ripping a hole in my left boot somewhere, last week. I couldn't find it, so anyways took them back to Macks on Monday. They looked and looked and couldn't find it either. I also lost my warranty card and was just hoping they would believe me on when I said I purchased them. Sure enough did, they told me to go pick out a new pair and we would swap them. I had bought waders from there before but never punctured them within a year. I couldn't get the breathables because they didnt have them in a 14. Anyways those are awesome waders but even better is Macks customer service. They have always been friendly but I never had anything like this. If I get another hole within a year its another free pair. Can't beat that. Breathables were 1000G and I never got cold with fleece pants on underneath. 1600 seems a bit much for the south.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 19, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> Thats the thing. I have 600 gram waders right now and wear 2 pairs of thick wool socks and my feet still get cold. Thats why I want some heavy duty waders to withstand the cold better and when it gets really like like degrees like it did where I am and wish I had at least 1200 gram waders.
> 
> I would rather be hot anyday than cold as well.



Get you a pair of socks that are nylon or spandex type, put them on with ONE pair of good wool socks. Your feet need to breath and keep the sweat off of them. This should keep your feet warm.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jan 19, 2011)

browning84 said:


> Here is what you will fight if you go that high in insulation around here, unless you are a extremely cold natured person you will freeze your butt off in these waders because by the time you get to where you’re going you will be sweating profusely and once you stop moving the sweat is going to want to start freezing.  I am a warm natured person and I rarely get cold with the exception of my feet I have yet to find the remedy to keeping my feet warm.



This is what i was thinking. And a solution for the cold feet: wool socks with hot hands adhesive foot warmers...they stick to your socks and trust me they work. you can get some at walmart


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 19, 2011)

Your feet are most likely sweating and then getting cold... I have the 600gram waders and I never get cold.. Most people have pointed you in the right direction.. wool stays warm even when wet but you do need some room for your feet to breathe.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. I just bought a pair of LACROSSE ADVANTAGE MAX BRUSH-TUFF EXTREME 1600G WADERS. Heres the reasons I went with the 1600 grams.

1. Ever since it started to get in the teens and single digits here I have froze my butt off in those 600 gram waders with layers and layers and layers of clothing underneath and dont want to have that happen again.
2. I decided to keep the 600 gram waders for warmer days
3. I got a great deal on them ( I paid as much as what people are asking for the 1200 gram waders)


----------

